# Hindsight is 20/20



## airelibre

Any ideas how to translate this expression?


----------



## origumi

חוכמה בדיעבד
חוכמה שלאחר מעשה


----------



## airelibre

Well that's hindsight, but not the entire phrase (which means that with hindsight everything is obvious, and by implication without the benefit of hindsight things aren't so obvious).


----------



## amikama

המלון שהזמנו דרך סוכנות הנסיעות היה מתחת לכל ביקורת! במבט לאחור, היינו צריכים להזמין בעצמנו את המלון ולא לסמוך על הסוכנות בעיניים עצומות. טוב נו, כולנו חכמים לאחר מעשה...


----------



## airelibre

Thanks, that's good for me.


----------



## bazq

Yeah, the part about 20/20 is conveyed by חוכמה/חכם, and the hindsight part is בדיעבד/לאחר מעשה.


----------



## 2PieRad

amikama said:


> במבט לאחור, היינו צריכים להזמין בעצמנו את המלון ולא לסמוך על הסוכנות בעיניים עצומות.


מה עם _בדיעבר, היינו צריכים להזמין..._?
זה נשמע טבעי?​


----------



## amikama

אכן כן.
בדיעבד היינו צריכים להזמין בעצמנו את המלון.


----------



## 2PieRad

תודה 👍


----------

